
Peter Thiel Is Wrong About Lean Startups - cpeterso
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/09/peter-thiel-is-wrong-about-lean-startups/
======
ubertaco
I always confuse Peter Thiel with Chris Thile. So headlines like this really
throw me for a minute until I get the two properly sorted.

